# Remove wifi signal and data icon from status bar?



## beehiveblack (Sep 23, 2011)

Anyone know if a way to do this easily and preferably on phone, not on PC.

I'm sick, bored, and lazy as fuck.
Thanks in advance.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Not sure why you would want to but about the only way I could think of would be to just make all of those images transparent.


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

the icons are in systemUI.apk but i wouldnt advise removing them on the phone


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

Either modify the images in SystemUI.apk to be invisible (like mentioned above) or edit the xml to actually remove them completely. Either way, not going to be very easy from just the phone itself.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Mikefrostlpn said:


> the icons are in systemUI.apk but i wouldnt advise removing them on the phone


Removing the image will crash systemUI


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Detonation said:


> Either modify the images in SystemUI.apk to be invisible (like mentioned above) or edit the xml to actually remove them completely. Either way, not going to be very easy from just the phone itself.


Almost positive you'd have to edit more than just the xmls. I am pretty sure there are .jars that control these as well.


----------



## beehiveblack (Sep 23, 2011)

Go figure... anyone want to take a crack at a flashable mod for liquid 1.1 or aokp m4? That's outside of my realm and might give a dev a needed distraction.








beehiveblack


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

akellar said:


> Removing the image will crash systemUI


I think I was going for the mythical what am I typing look. I meant to advise against removing them while on the phone


----------



## beehiveblack (Sep 23, 2011)

Rom toolbox black wifi icon 
System settings (liquid) signal icon color change
And a centered clock... got the look I wanted.

Thanks to those that responded.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

